# How soon after kidding will she go in to heat?



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a ND doe who freshening in June, but lost the babies. When do you think she will go into heat again?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

She could go back into heat at any time. Mine usually recycle 5 days after kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....it can be immediate.. :thumb: 

How far along was she? Depending on that.... she may need a little time to get back into shape... before rebreeding her...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine generally go right back into heat after freshening.


----------

